# Outlook Error 0x800CCC0F Nighmare



## oweichel

After googling this error code and trying, testing, spyware, defrags, debug and everything else I could think of (other then re-installing all of Windows XP Professional). I still cannot send and receive my POP 3 accounts. However hotmail is working fine in Outlook Express  

For some reason I cannot un-install Outlook Express with the add & remove programs. It shows it's gone on my desk top. However when I re-install the program is the same corrupt one get launched? I am trying to avoid a complete re-install.

Does anyone have any ideas. IPS, servers, passwords and accounts are all fine. We have many adresss with this server and all other PC's here have Outlook Express and are fine, using the POP 3 mail server and ISP.

Please help.

Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: 'Arata Info', Server: 'mail.arata-ex.com', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '+OK 1107 octets', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F


----------



## bradly

NAV has been known to cause this problem.
Do you have Norton Antivirus? 
Also, do you have a firewall? The firewall may be blocking OE.


----------



## oweichel

I do not have NAV? Also yes, I have Norton, but I went through all the settings. That is not the problem? As a matter of fact it has been working fine for 14 months until 9 days ago?


----------



## bradly

NAV = Norton Antivirus

Trust me, i've seen NAV cause problems after problems.

See here for a possible solution: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2001060516275506


----------



## oweichel

I have been to this page and have gone through the steps. No luck with respect to NAV, all the settings are right?


----------



## oweichel

I have had NAV for 12 months, and downloaded all updates and 2005.


----------



## bradly

DO you have just Norton Antivirus? or Norton Internet Security (ie. Norton's firewall)?

If so, have you tried to disable Norton and try the email? 
Do you have any other Firewall, such as ZoneAlarm?

One thing Symantec forgots to mention, is sometimes you have to completely Uninstall their software (as it is messed up). If you have a copy of it (so that you can reinstall it if you want.. but I would switch to a different one), I would uninstall all Norton products and then try your email.


----------



## oweichel

Wow! Your the man! 

I completely Uninstall their software and the POP 3 mail is fine? Should I re-install NAV?


----------



## bradly

To be brutally honest... NO.

I personally use the paid version of AVG, but you can get a free copy for personal use here: http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/

As for a Firewall, your best bet would be to purchase a router (you may already have one) that has firewall capabilities (about a $60 purchase) - however, this will only be usefull to you if you are on highspeed internet.


----------



## oweichel

Thanks for the info. If I am using a PC card (via cell service). How can I protect myself without a firewall? I hear zone labs and other firewalls cause problems.


----------



## bradly

You'll want some kind of software firewall.. 
ZoneAlarm - http://www.download.com/ZoneAlarm/3000-10435_4-10388719.html?tag=lst-0-1

Sygate - http://www.download.com/Sygate-Personal-Firewall/3000-2092_4-10332265.html?tag=lst-0-1

Kerio - http://www.download.com/Kerio-Personal-Firewall/3000-2092_4-10322940.html?tag=lst-0-1

And yes, these software firewalls "can" cause problems. If you have Windows XP, you can also enable its firewall (not the best in the world)..

You definately need a firewall, so I would take the chance with one of the ones i've mention above.


----------



## oweichel

Is ZoneAlarm your first recommendation?


----------



## bradly

No, i would first suggest Sygate.


----------



## oweichel

Hey Bradly, I did what you recommended downloaded AGV, however I am experiencing trouble with the hotmail account in Outlook? It keeps prompting me for the password. Of course it hasn't changed in 10 years? Any thoughts. 

Also, is there a way to set up a spam folder with AGV (like NAV has)?

Thanks for your time.

Owen


----------



## bradly

After you enter the password, does it then work?

AVG does sometimes cause problems with emails.. but it just requires a little fix.

See the last post here for the solution: http://forums.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-52710.html

AVG does NOT have a spam filter, but you can either setup rules in Outlook yourself (Tools - Rules Wizard).

There is also a FREE outlook spam plugin (spambayes), which you can download here: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/spambayes/spambayes-1.0.3.exe?download

OR your other option is to go with a 3rd party spam filter software.


----------



## oweichel

The window (has the right user & password) when I click ok. It keeps poping up? 

The post was about POP 3, this is hotmail. Man, it never ends. The funny thing was witih NAV only the hotmail worked  Now, only the POP 3. However with that said, the POP 3 is way more important for me right now.

Thanks, I guess I will just delete it from Outlook and log on to MSN in my browser. Unless you have ny other ideas?

Owen


----------



## oweichel

This is the error message.

Unable to poll for new messages on your HTTP server. Account: 'Hotmail', Server: 'http://services.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp', Protocol: HTTPMail, Server Response: 'Unauthorized', Port: 0, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800CCC32


----------



## bradly

See here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q259133/

Its for OE, but it may also work for Outlook.

You could also try deleting the Hotmail entry, and try setting it up from scratch again.


----------



## Devilsfood

Bradly , i came across this thread after googling the error.. i was having the same problem, truly a nightmare. i had tried everything all the way down to a reformat .. i wish i had found this tread sooner lol  anyway so i took your advice and dumped Norton AV 2005. I'm not going to lie tears came to my eyes when i saw those emails start popping up in outlook. hey it really was a pain in the neck so don't laugh.. thanks a mil Bradly. 

Devilsfood


----------



## bradly

Hi Devilsfood,

Happy tears are good!!


----------



## kurmugon

Am having the same/similar problem. Error message:

*There was a problem logging onto your mail server. Your Password was rejected. account: 'mail.bellsouth.net', server: '127.0.0.1 Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC92. *

What I have done: run the check via BellSouth's "You have a problem" program"-resets username/pw. That did not work. Monday and yesterday, I called BellSouth and they walked me through a reset that lasted one day each. I run McFee, and up till Monday, no sweat. Also running Spybot, I think, without difficulty. Getting ready to toss equipment and/or MS. Please assist-either with problem or with chunking.


----------



## dugq

When you call Bellsouth are they deleting and then recreating the e-mail account in OE, if so, the problem is with macafee.

When you recreate the e-mail account you connect directly to Bellsouth's servers which works okay.

However, after you reboot, Mcafee changes the server settings from Bellsouth's to 127.0.0.1 (which is your own PC), then Mcafee can intercept and scan your e-mail before it goes into OE.

If the problem only occurs after the reboot, then Mcafee is not intercepting the e-mail correctly. 

I don't know much about mcafee, but reinstalling it should work. Unistall mcafee, then recreate the e-mail account like Bellsouth showed you, then reinstall mcafee.


----------



## oweichel

Hey Bradly,

I am experiencing this new error code. (0x800C013B) I believe it might be caused by not having the complete program. However, when installing the CD, another error code window comes up, notifying me that the current version of OE is newer then what is on the disk? Any ideas?

Thanks,

Owen


----------



## bradly

Hi oweichel,
I'm a bit confused... you are installing OE from a disk?

What is your OS? Version of OE?

Search for "Sent items.dbx". Rename it to "Sent Items.old".
Now reopen OE.


----------



## oweichel

I ran the trouble shooting software I purchased (this was what I did in desperation, prior to you solving my last problem). Anyway it was able to reslove the error code!!!

Lucky me 

Thank you for your time.

Owen

P.S. DBX (not a bad program).


----------



## bradly

Glad you got it worked out 

What do you mean by:



oweichel said:


> P.S. DBX (not a bad program).


----------



## kurmugon

After several days, uninstalling, reinstalling (with not much luck) McAfee, fussing with Bellsouth on phone, chat line, email, etc., the solution was too, too easy. We changed the password. Outlook Express runs again. Maybe one day MS will get it right.


----------



## oweichel

I purchased (Scan DBX) when I had the first problem. However this time DBX repaired the problem for me??


----------



## bradly

lol.. ok, i understand now.

DBX are the file extension for Outlook Express... but you were referring to a program


----------



## maryhutch

I just got a new Dell Laptop that came with NAV installed on it.. I tried setting up my school email address on Outlook (POP3 server) and had the same problem. I don't want to remove NAV yet until i find a good replacement, but thanks so much for posting such a detailed solution to this problem. I found this thread through Google and it helped tons. 

Thanks again : )

Mary


----------



## bradly

I like AVG antivirus, and there is a free version for personal use:

http://free.grisoft.com/softw/70free/setup/avg70free_323a539.exe

Then you can turn on windows firewall (its probably already on). Its not the best firewall, but does its job. Ultimately, I would purchase a router and have that as your firewall.

Good luck!


----------



## mmmartino

Bradly -- help! I have tried everything as well to fix this error, followed the links posted in other people's solutions and nothing seems to work for me. I can still send/ receive hotmail through OE but none of my other accounts (additionally I do not want to delete and readd these accounts as I don't know their passwords). I tried exporting an account, creating a new identity, then importing the info but that didn't work either.

I just uninstalled Symantec and LiveUpdate and a lingering NAV program I had but that didn't help. I'm at the end of my rope. Any other ideas?

Thanks,

- MMM


----------



## bradly

Hi mmmartino,
What is the exact error messages that you are getting from your other accounts?


----------



## stevek33

hi, i was hoping you could help me as well. I have OUtlook Express 6 that is not responding so i can pull up my email. will the info you provided in this thread help me out as well or are there other things i should try? ive run all the Anti- things i have , ive tried to get in in safe mode and nothing is helping. can you....thanx in advance


steve


----------



## kunchi

if u are getting that error oe ,pl chk that in antivirus what u are using in the sys ,whether the email scaning is enabled ,if it so then disable the email scaning and chk it out ,otherwise try to telnet to your pop and smtp server .


----------



## bradly

stevek33,
What exactly happens when you open OE6? Does it attempt to open (and partially open) and then freezes saying it is not responding?

If you've tried everything already in this post, perhaps your inbox has gotten to large and corrupt.

Try this: do a search for "inbox.dbx", and rename them all to "oldinbox.dbx". Then try and open OE6 and let me know what happens.


----------



## stevek33

thanx bradly. what was happening is my outlook express just would not open and respond at all........but since i posted this question , I purchased ScanDBX program and ran that and it fixed whatever problem i was having..........thanx for your input.in the scan results it did mention something about one folder having too many emails.....so maybe you were right..........thanx

STeve


----------



## ltcboy

Bradley, I just started getting the same error message when sending e-mail through Outlet Express, I have checked the pop.server addresses, I do not have nortons, I do use free AVG, and zone alarm, I am not sure why this started about a week ago.


----------



## bradly

Hi ltcboy,
I suspect Zone Alarm is your problem. Either disable it or uninstall it, then try your Outlook Express (after a reboot).


----------

